# Some New PokÃ©mon Game Or Something



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 29, 2010)

But Google translate doesn't do a great job, so I'm not quite sure what's going on with this. All I can get is that it's a new PokÃ©mon game?

Oh yeah, this is the page.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 29, 2010)

It is indeed.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 29, 2010)

Umm...I was too busy looking at the strange syntax to figure out what this was saying, but I _do_ know that they're making a re-make of Gold and Silver. The release date is sometime in spring 2010. There are trailers and stuff on YouTube.

Gold was my favorite Pokemon game ever, so I'm sort of afraid to buy it.


----------



## Yandere (Jan 29, 2010)

I read about the new game this morning.... there's a big speculation that it's a 5th gen. game.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL, this is just sad. Seriously, what are they going to do for Pokemon? They've exhausted all but a few very specific multitypes that have not yet made an appearance. They've exhausted their stock of legendary Pokemon, unless they're just going to make really rare Pokemon without any backstory to them the main prize.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 29, 2010)

I hope it's not a 5th generation. And besides, it translates it to "completely new series in development for release later this year 2010!". Makes me think it could just be another PokÃ©mon Ranger or Dungeon spin off thing.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 29, 2010)

If it's a XXX Pokemon game I'll be first in line to reserve it, so long as it's not all "LOL, TITS ONLY."


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 29, 2010)

A press release hinted at new PokÃ©mon in the game.

Well shit.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> A press release hinted at new PokÃ©mon in the game.
> 
> Well shit.



And of COURSE it won't be backwards compatible, so they'll have to RE-RELEASE all the other games for the seven billionth time so you can trade from all the other games to fill up your Dex in THIS game and...it's just fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jan 29, 2010)

I played the Crystal one first for the GBC. Then I got Pokemon Fire Red and it seems oddly short...I'm not sure about the newer games because I grew up on the first gen creatures ^^


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> A press release hinted at new PokÃ©mon in the game.
> 
> Well shit.


Here's hoping they look cool and don't look like water balloons like the last hundred.
Also they should make half of the pokemon stupidly easily to find and catch, like having the map go, "they're RIGHT here" cause trying to find every last worthless pokemon even weaker than magikarp that you will never actually use in battle is ridiculous.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's to a full 3D Pokemon RPG on the Wii combining all four generations into a one giant map. Maybe?
I can dream.


			
				http://www.serebii.net/ said:
			
		

> ...for release  on the Nintendo DS in 2010 in Japan. Further details on this game  series have yet to be announced but the site has stated that it will be  an RPG and the press release hinted that new PokÃ©mon were in it.


Shit.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jan 30, 2010)

I can think of a few new games that come to mind:

1: Pokemon Heart Gold and Soul Silver: Remakes of Gold and Silver for the Gameboy Colour. You travel through the Johto region and after the elite four, Kanto is unlocked as well for a total of 16 gyms and 8 elite trainers, and 2 champions (one being Blue, I believe). Your pokemon will walk behind you, much like yellow, and you can transfer one to a new addon called the "poke-walker" AKA Pokemon Pikachu to level up.

2: Pokemon Ranger and the Tracks of Light: New pokemon ranger game much like the last two, but you can also summon pokemon via the "tracks of light". Will be somewhat multiplayer compatible.

3: Mystery Dungeon Blazing/Stormy/Light Adventure Squad: For the Wii, three new MD games that have over 100 pokemon exclusive to each title and probably using all the pokemon up to the 4th gen.

4: Poke Park Wii: Pikachu's Great Adventure: Another Hey You Pikachu-like game in which you help pokemon in distress by enjoying attractions (odd, but thats how it is.) He will need the help of some other pokemon to save the day.

Thats all for now, but I'll try to find more.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 30, 2010)

thats not really a big surprise^^
the website doesnt say much, just some basic info about pokemon games and how important they are for the company.
what i got from the random gibberish-like translation though is that its not going to be a spin off but a re-innovation of the main series, which is kinda hinting at a 5th generation game.
but since the translation is so bad your guess is as good as mine


----------



## Milo (Jan 30, 2010)

ok so... if it's released in 2010 in japan, then we should expect it to release here somewhere in... 2012 xD


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 6, 2010)

PokÃ¨mon Sunday has released an image for what looks to be a silhouette for a new PKMN. It kinda looks like Lucario with really long hair...

Edit: They described it as being the titular "Z" in the next movie. Game reveal to come on the 21st.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2010)

New pokemon games!!!  Heart gold & soul silver!!!
I already beat soul silver... .   Leaks and translators ftw.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> Here's to a full 3D Pokemon RPG on the Wii combining all four generations into a one giant map. Maybe?
> I can dream.
> Shit.



this is a beautiful mind.


----------



## Ateren (Feb 6, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> Here's to a full 3D Pokemon RPG on the Wii combining all four generations into a one giant map. Maybe?
> I can dream.



Let me add to that. Every single Pokemon being in that game plus every single addon ever used in their games (Choosing to have your Pokemon follow you. Having a tech watch in the corner like a mini map, idk. The hideout function, plus that digging mini adventure from the 4th gen. Plus who knows what else.) Plus what ever else I can think of.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2010)

Ateren said:


> Let me add to that. Every single Pokemon being in that game plus every single addon ever used in their games (Choosing to have your Pokemon follow you. Having a tech watch in the corner like a mini map, idk. The hideout function, plus that digging mini adventure from the 4th gen. Plus who knows what else.) Plus what ever else I can think of.



if they made games like that,  hookers and sex toy industry would go out of business.


----------



## Ateren (Feb 6, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> if they made games like that,  hookers and sex toy industry would go out of business.



Why stop there? the same should happen with all games possible. It will certainly stop all the bickering of which one being better in some of them. Although I'm a little at lost as to which games this would effect xP, but never the less combining ideas from previous games to one big MMO version is kick butt.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2010)

Ateren said:


> Why stop there? the same should happen with all games possible. It will certainly stop all the bickering of which one being better in some of them. Although I'm a little at lost as to which games this would effect xP, but never the less combining ideas from previous games to one big MMO version is kick butt.




LADIES AND GENTLEFURS!!! I GIVE YOU....   A GENIUS!!!!!    :grin:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 7, 2010)

It's confirmed to be Gen V.


----------



## Ateren (Feb 7, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's confirmed to be Gen V.



Who's that Pokemon!....

Umm... some wolf with a ponytail... stubby arms... its its!!!!! my friend with a bad hair day!>.... no no... idk!


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 7, 2010)

Lucario evo. I called it. Either that or Zero in PKMN form. >:3


----------



## Ateren (Feb 7, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Either that or Zero in PKMN form. >:3



Haha, I didn't see it till you mention it, ya it does sorta.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 7, 2010)

Another Zero fanboyism?

Anyway secret pokemon rule 34


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 7, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Another Zero fanboyism?


 DIE, ZERO! JUSDIE!! ZELLLLLLLO!!!



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Anyway secret pokemon rule 34


No ):


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 7, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Another Zero fanboyism?
> 
> Anyway secret pokemon rule 34



Just pointing out the obvious (like Project Needlmouse = Pikachu wearing a sombrero). 

Also, eww NO.


----------



## Ateren (Feb 7, 2010)

I haven't even seen zero in about 3-4 years when I still had an ounce of playing my PS left.

...Zero fanboyism? GAWD NO!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 7, 2010)

Good thing he finally dies at the end of ZXA. Right?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 7, 2010)

You want to play as Zero? Go buy Tatsunoko vs Capcom

Anyway, I think the mon is a wolf


----------



## Ateren (Feb 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Good thing he finally dies at the end of ZXA. Right?



Heck if I'd know... I only played Megaman X 4-6


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> ok so... if it's released in 2010 in japan, then we should expect it to release here somewhere in... 2012 xD


 It's released on the winter of 2010, We get in the spring of 2012.



Ateren said:


> Heck if I'd know... I only played Megaman X 4-6


Wait, You played X6?

why would even waste your time on that crap?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 8, 2010)

It's about time they had a werewolf Pokemon.

Werewolves. <3


----------



## Ateren (Feb 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's released on the winter of 2010, We get in the spring of 2012.
> 
> 
> Wait, You played X6?
> ...



X6 was crap I agree, but at the time it was almost all I could play =/


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's about time they had a werewolf Pokemon.
> 
> Werewolves. <3



How are we sure it's not a broom with arms and legs?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 9, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> How are we sure it's not a broom with arms and legs?


This is PokÃ©mon not Digimon. :V


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 9, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> This is PokÃ©mon not Digimon. :V



Pokemon are more prone in doing that.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 9, 2010)

pokemon should have stopped at rse.  a large portion of the pokeymans from d/p/pt were fucking evolutions of preexisting pokemon and they looked retarded as fuck.  just because you add some robotic-looking pokemon and a new place to look for shit doesn't make the game any more interesting or fun to play.  i found d/p (never played pt) to be...well...boring.  :/

if anything i hope this is just a remake and not a brand new game unless they're willing to try to make it as much fun as, say, the first two generations.  that also means STOP HAVING EVOLUTIONS OF SHIT THAT DON'T NEED EVOLUTIONS AND STOP MAKING EVERYTHING LOOK SO GODDAMN INANIMATE.  :c

i still prefer gsc.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 9, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Pokemon are more prone in doing that.


 Maybe Gen III or Gen IV.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 9, 2010)

Ratte said:


> pokemon should have stopped at rse.  a large portion of the pokeymans from d/p/pt were fucking evolutions of preexisting pokemon and they looked retarded as fuck.  just because you add some robotic-looking pokemon and a new place to look for shit doesn't make the game any more interesting or fun to play.  i found d/p (never played pt) to be...well...boring.  :/
> 
> if anything i hope this is just a remake and not a brand new game unless they're willing to try to make it as much fun as, say, the first two generations.  that also means STOP HAVING EVOLUTIONS OF SHIT THAT DON'T NEED EVOLUTIONS AND STOP MAKING EVERYTHING LOOK SO GODDAMN INANIMATE.  :c
> 
> i still prefer gsc.


Giving useless Pokemon like Sneasel and Electabuzz evolutions makes people more inclined to include them on a team. Besides, none of the new Pokemon look a quarter as bad as some of the 151 original like... Jynx. . . 
Also, as for just adding new Pokemon and a new place, isn't that what pretty much what all Pokemon games do? Because then you might as well just say they should've stopped at R/B...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 9, 2010)

Am I the only one who actually looks at the gameplay...? 

Yeah, the original 151 was certainly the best....Worthless bug types, broken ghost type, no useful Dragon moves, overpowered Psychics who never had to worry about running into a weakness, no Dark or Steel...yep, those were the days alright. Top that up with bugs up the wazoo in the first generation, as well as tedious inventory management and not knowing your box is full until it's too late.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 9, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Am I the only one who actually looks at the gameplay...?
> 
> Yeah, the original 151 was certainly the best....Worthless bug types, broken ghost type, no useful Dragon moves, overpowered Psychics who never had to worry about running into a weakness, no Dark or Steel...yep, those were the days alright. Top that up with bugs up the wazoo in the first generation, as well as tedious inventory management and not knowing your box is full until it's too late.


Personally that's why I love D/P. Everything's a lot more convenient, plus the physical/special split was a move that not only made a lot of sense, but helped a lot of Pokemon out. Gameplay can still be slow though, which still bothers me.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 10, 2010)

Ratte said:


> pokemon should have stopped at rse.  a large portion of the pokeymans from d/p/pt were fucking evolutions of preexisting pokemon and they looked retarded as fuck.  just because you add some robotic-looking pokemon and a new place to look for shit doesn't make the game any more interesting or fun to play.  i found d/p (never played pt) to be...well...boring.  :/
> 
> if anything i hope this is just a remake and not a brand new game unless they're willing to try to make it as much fun as, say, the first two generations.  that also means STOP HAVING EVOLUTIONS OF SHIT THAT DON'T NEED EVOLUTIONS AND STOP MAKING EVERYTHING LOOK SO GODDAMN INANIMATE.  :c
> 
> i still prefer gsc.



lolno

DPPt actually made a lot of pokemon viable. Finally, GYARADOS CAN USE OTHER MOVES ASIDE FROM TACKLE


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 10, 2010)

Zorua -> Zoroark

dark fox/evil fox pokemon


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 10, 2010)

It is very kawaii.

I want it.

Oh hey, A pokemon animu/Movie with the legendary beasts + Celebi.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 10, 2010)

My favorite animal AND my favorite type?!? O_O


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 10, 2010)

They need to make a raccoon PKMN that actually remains as one in it's final evolution... >: (


----------



## Gonebatty (Feb 10, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Zorua -> Zoroark
> 
> dark fox/evil fox pokemon


 
Looks like something I'd see in a sonic game...


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 10, 2010)

Ratte said:


> pokemon should have stopped at rse.  a large portion of the pokeymans from d/p/pt were fucking evolutions of preexisting pokemon and they looked retarded as fuck.  just because you add some robotic-looking pokemon and a new place to look for shit doesn't make the game any more interesting or fun to play.  i found d/p (never played pt) to be...well...boring.  :/
> 
> if anything i hope this is just a remake and not a brand new game unless they're willing to try to make it as much fun as, say, the first two generations.  that also means STOP HAVING EVOLUTIONS OF SHIT THAT DON'T NEED EVOLUTIONS AND STOP MAKING EVERYTHING LOOK SO GODDAMN INANIMATE.  :c
> 
> i still prefer gsc.



Agreed.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 10, 2010)

played red blue and yellow. never went further then that.


----------



## Icky (Feb 10, 2010)

Played yellow, crystal and sapphire. Crystal was my favorite, sapphire had some new stuff, but I just kinda laughed when Diamond and Pearl came out. Might buy this one though.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 10, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lolno
> 
> DPPt actually made a lot of pokemon viable. Finally, GYARADOS CAN USE OTHER MOVES ASIDE FROM TACKLE




And Dragon Rage; which shares the fate of EVERY move with fixed damage output.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 10, 2010)

Gold and silver. I miss those two.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 10, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Gold and silver. I miss those two.


Get Heart Gold/Soul Silver?


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Feb 10, 2010)

As much as I loved Gold and Silver, I'm not sure a remake of them would be all that good. Sure, it means I can play the game on the DS, but still... I'm sure it will be much better in some (or many) areas, but to me, nothing can live up to the classics.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 10, 2010)

Yet another Pokemon game?

I might check it.
I wonder if there's anyone patient enough to actually bother in completing the games.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 10, 2010)

Pokemon pretty much lost my interest after the second generation (which includes FR / LG because they're remakes of the first).

Played bits and pieces of the new ones, but meh...

Also, I agree with Gonebatty.
Looks like Tails and Shadow had a gay love child.
Or like vulpix started shopping at Hot Topic.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 10, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Looks like Tails and Shadow had a gay love child.


Maybe that's why I like it so much...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 10, 2010)

AMV_Ph34r said:


> As much as I loved Gold and Silver, I'm not sure a remake of them would be all that good. Sure, it means I can play the game on the DS, but still... I'm sure it will be much better in some (or many) areas, but to me, nothing can live up to the classics.



Unless you're retarded, HG/SS is pretty much a straight-forward upgrade of Gold and Silver.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 10, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lolno
> 
> DPPt actually made a lot of pokemon viable. Finally, GYARADOS CAN USE OTHER MOVES ASIDE FROM TACKLE



idk, they looked all robotic and shit.  :I

one thing that bugs me is that the games are taking new legends, right?  what about mew?  aside from the one lucario movie, i don't see much mentioned.  i know it's their game and shit but it seems like they're taking the legend thing incredibly far.

and yeah at least the movesets and inherited attacks are improving.  overall though i found dp to be boring.  the only thing that kept me playing after the league was defeated was looking for shit underground.  i haven't touched diamond in months.

but for the love of god can we /please/ stop adding new evolutions to pokemon from motherfucking kanto?  you had your chance.  >:I

edit: is pt worth buying y/n


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 10, 2010)

Lucario isn't even a Legendary.

Anyway, f-off you people. Sure aesthetics are to be count, but the changes to D/P/Pt are pretty much system related that casual people would probably not notice.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 10, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Lucario isn't even a Legendary.
> 
> Anyway, f-off you people. Sure aesthetics are to be count, but the changes to D/P/Pt are pretty much system related that casual people would probably not notice.



not what i meant.  i was talking about the movie it was in.  lucario and the mystery of mew.

fuck i know he's not legendary >:I

wo answer my question so i know what to get when i actually have money


----------



## SirRob (Feb 10, 2010)

Ratte said:


> edit: is pt worth buying y/n


No, wait for HG/SS.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 11, 2010)

Got my Pikachu colored Pichu today. Now all I need is another DS and a copy of HG or SS. X3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 11, 2010)

Well only Lucario is the only non-Legendary who can talk in movies - Kyogre, Deoxys, Rayquaza, the bird trio, Suicune, Jirachi, Celebi and the new legendaries didn't talk.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 11, 2010)

I forget, were Manaphy and Phone legendaries?

And as for new legendaries, Arceus can speak.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 11, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> I forget, were Manaphy and Phone legendaries?
> 
> And as for new legendaries, Arceus can speak.


Phone... lol. Yes, they're legendaries. Altough Phione's kinda a dud legendary.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 11, 2010)

Huh. Stupid thing, didn't respond when I typed the i... XP


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 11, 2010)

Manaphy sucks and should be put to sleep.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Get Heart Gold/Soul Silver?



I will when I get a DS system again.


----------

